# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.42.00

## mohamed73

Added Xiaomi/OPPO/VIVO "Partition Tool" Tab, supported erase/read/write partition (via EDL mode) for the qualcomm base devices!
Added Xiaomi "Factory Reset (Sideload)" function, supported latest model factory reset, reset screen lock via Sideload mode!
Added Xiaomi "Reset FRP" function, supported Reset FRP lock for xiaomi latest devices!  Added: [Xiaomi] Added Xiaomi "Partition Tool" Tab, supported erase/read/write parition (via EDL mode) for the follow (Qualcomm base) devices:
2014813, 2014811, 2014812, 2014817, 2014816, 2014818, 2013062, 2013063,  2014216, 2014218, 2014719, 2014215, 2014716, 2014616, 2014618, 2014619,  2015015, 2014910, 2014916, 2014912, 2014915, 2014911, 2015112, 2015116,  2015021, 2015022, 2015811, 2015817, 2016030, 2016033, 2016036, 2016090,  2016060, 2016111, 2016112, 2016116, 2016117, MAE136, MAT136, MAI132,  2016100, 2016101, 2016102, MDE1, MDT1, MEE7, MET7, 2015561, 2015911,  MCE3B, MCT3B, MDE6, MDT6, MDE6S, MDT6S, MDE2, MDT2, MDG2, M1803D5XA,  M1803D5XE, M1803D5XT, M1803D5XC, M1804D2SG, M1804D2SE, M1804D2ST,  M1804D2SC, 2015211, 2015201, 2015628, 2015711, 2016070, 2016001,  2016002, 2016006, 2016007, 2016080, MCE16, MCT1, MEE7S, MET7S, MEI7S,  MDE5, MDT5, MDE40, MDT4, MCE8, MCT8 
> Added M1803D5XA(MI MIX2S) {Flash,Erase/Read/Write Partition,Factory Reset,AccountLock,Reset FRP}
> Added M1803D5XE(MI MIX2S) {Flash,Erase/Read/Write Partition,Factory Reset,AccountLock,Reset FRP}
> Added M1803D5XT(MI MIX2S) {Flash,Erase/Read/Write Partition,Factory Reset,AccountLock,Reset FRP}
> Added M1804D2SG(MI 6X/A2) {Flash,Erase/Read/Write Partition,Factory Reset,AccountLock,Reset FRP}
> Added M1804D2SE(MI 6X) {Flash,Erase/Read/Write Partition,Factory Reset,AccountLock,Reset FRP}
> Added M1804D2ST(MI 6X) {Flash,Erase/Read/Write Partition,Factory Reset,AccountLock,Reset FRP}
> Added 2015211(MI Note2) {Reset FRP}
> Added 2015201(MI 5) {Reset FRP}
> Added 2015628(MI 5) {Reset FRP}
> Added 2015711(MI 5S) {Reset FRP}
> Added 2016070(MI 5S Plus) {Reset FRP}
> Added 2016001(MI Max) {Reset FRP}
> Added 2016002(MI Max) {Reset FRP}
> Added 2016006(MI Max) {Reset FRP}
> Added 2016007(MI Max) {Reset FRP}
> Added 2016080(MI MIX) {Reset FRP}
> Added MCE16(MI 6) {Reset FRP}
> Added MCT1(MI 6) {Reset FRP}
> Added MEE7S(Redmi Note5) {Reset FRP}
> Added MET7S(Redmi Note5) {Reset FRP}
> Added MEI7S(Redmi Note5) {Reset FRP}
> Added MDE5(MI MIX2) {Reset FRP}
> Added MDT5(MI MIX2) {Reset FRP}
> Added MDE40(MI Max2) {Reset FRP}
> Added MDT4(MI Max2) {Reset FRP}
> Added MCE8(MI Note3) {Reset FRP}
> Added MCT8(MI Note3) {Reset FRP}  [OPPO] Added OPPO "Partition Tool" Tab, supported erase/read/write parition (via EDL mode) for the follow (Qualcomm base) devices:
1100, 1105, 1107, 1206, 3000, 3001, 3005, 3006, 3007, 3008, A11, A30,  A31, A31c, A31t, A31u, A33m, A33t, A33, A33f, A37f, A51, A51f, A51W,  A51kc, A53, A53m, A53t, A57, A57t, F1f, F1w, N5206, N5207, N5209, R5s,  R7c, R7f, R7g, R7kf, R7Plusf, R7Plusm, R7sf, R7sm, R7sPlus, R8107,  R8106, R8109, R8200, R8201, R8205, R8206, R8207, R8306, R9PlusmA,  R9PlustA, R9PlustmA, R9s, R9sk, R9skt, R9st, R9sPlus, R9sPlust, X9079,  CPH1607, CPH1701, CPH1611, CPH1613, N5110, N5111, N5116, N5117, R2010,  R2017, R6006, R6007, R7005, R8000, R8001, R8006, R8007, R830S, R831S,  R831L, X9000, X9006, X9007, X9070, X9076, X9077  [VIVO] Added VIVO "Partition Tool" Tab, supported erase/read/write parition (via EDL mode) for the follow (Qualcomm base) devices:
V1, V1Max, V3, V3A, V3L, V3Max, V3MaxA, V3MaxL, X5F, X5M, X5ML, X5Max,  X5MaxF, X5MaxL, X5MaxV, X5Pro, X5ProV, X5V, X6A, X6PlusA, X6SA, X6SL,  X6SPlusA, X6SPlusD, X6SPlusL, X7, X7L, X7Plus, X7PlusL, Xplay5A,  Xplay5S, Y13L, Y613F, Y913, Y21L, Y23L, Y623, Y923, Y27, Y27(8G), Y627,  Y627(8G), Y927, Y927(8G), Y28L, Y628, Y928, Y29L, Y31A, Y31L, Y35A,  Y37A, Y37L, Y937, Y51, Y51A, Y51L, Y51E, Y51N, Y51tL, 1611, X9, X9I,  X9L, X9S, X9Plus, X9PlusL, X9sPlus, Xplay6, Y53, Y53L, Y55A, Y55L, Y55S,  Y66, X20, X20A, X20L, X20PlusA, Y66I, Y79A, X3F, X3L, X3V, Y18L, Y22L,  X520A, X520F, X520L, X710F, X710L, X21, X21A, X21UD, X21UDA, X20PlusL,  X20PlusUD, X9SL, X9sPlusL, Y66L, Y66IA, Y79L, V7Plus, V9, V9Lite, Y85,  Y85A  Fixed:
> Added Xiaomi/OPPO/VIVO "Partition Tool" Tab, supported  erase/read/write partition (via EDL mode) for the qualcomm base devices!
> Added Xiaomi "Factory Reset (Sideload)" function, supported latest  model factory reset, reset screen lock via Sideload mode!
> Added Xiaomi "Reset FRP" function, supported Reset FRP lock for xiaomi latest devices!
> Modify Xiaomi "Read Userdata Partition" moved to "Service" tabs;
> Optimized Qualcomm MPRG protocol flash function;  Information:
* About Xiaomi "Factory Reset (Sideload)" function operation steps:
1). Switch to Recovery Mode (Vol Up + Power)
2). Select "Connect with MIAssistant" Use Power key to confirm (for MI-Recovery 3.0 and above version only)
3). Connect phone to pc via usb cable
4). Press "Scan" to confirm the phone connected
5). Press "Factory Reset (Sideload)"
6). Operation done, waiting phone reboot.   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *
Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *GsmBest Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## asaad wahsh

*تحديث قوي تسلم يا حبيبنا*

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*متابعه ممتازه يا هندسه
+++++++++++++*

----------

